# Some tarantulas



## Morbus ascendit (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi!

As said in title ... 

0.1 Grammostola rosea RCF


----------



## Morbus ascendit (Apr 25, 2006)

1.0 Tapinauchenius purpureus


----------



## Morbus ascendit (Apr 25, 2006)

0.1 Holothele incei


----------



## Morbus ascendit (Apr 25, 2006)

0.0.1 Thrigmopoeus truculentus


----------



## Morbus ascendit (Apr 25, 2006)

1.0 Poecilotheria regalis






Cheers,
Uwe


----------



## morda (Apr 25, 2006)

Great truculentus! I wonder when they will be availible in Poland.


----------



## Morbus ascendit (Apr 25, 2006)

Hello!



			
				morda said:
			
		

> Great truculentus! I wonder when they will be availible in Poland.


They ain't?
=> That's what the internet is good for, isn't it 

0.1 Ephebopus murinus


----------



## Morbus ascendit (Apr 25, 2006)

Small but already easily to upset ...

0.0.1 Theraphosa blondii


----------



## Morbus ascendit (Apr 25, 2006)

... this behaviour becomes less present in adults ;P

0.1 Theraphosa blondii






Regards,
Uwe


----------



## jwasted (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for showing the pics


----------



## Ante (Apr 25, 2006)

cool T's and great photos...what program do you use for resizing pictures?


----------



## rm90 (Apr 25, 2006)

WONDERFUL PICS!
Keep up the great work!


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Apr 25, 2006)

Great pics and fantastic T's!!


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 25, 2006)

awh, I love your p regalis! I see some purple on it. beautiful


----------



## Morbus ascendit (Apr 26, 2006)

Howdy!

Thank you for the flowers @ll :worship:



			
				Ante said:
			
		

> what program do you use for resizing pictures?


Usually Adobe's Photoshop ... just click'n'go because I'm too lazy for working over each picture manually!

0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## Morbus ascendit (Apr 26, 2006)

0.0.1 Avicularia versicolor






Regards,
Uwe


----------



## Morbus ascendit (Apr 27, 2006)

Hello!

1.0 Psalmopoeus pulcher


----------



## Morbus ascendit (Apr 27, 2006)

0.1 Cyclosternum fasciatum


----------



## Morbus ascendit (Apr 27, 2006)

Actually not a T but a beauty as well 

0.1 Leiurus quinquestriatus






Cheers,
Uwe


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Apr 27, 2006)

Great Looking Photos , really clear and defined !
Even Better Though ...The T's !  
Thanks For Sharing :clap:


----------



## stubby8th (Apr 27, 2006)

Simply beautiful!
Nice photography & photoshop work - gorgeous Green Bottle & Panama Blonde!!!


----------



## Morbus ascendit (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi!

Thanks guys 
Continueing with ...

0.0.1 Iridopelma hirsutum


----------



## Morbus ascendit (Apr 27, 2006)

0.1 Brachypelma smithi






Best wishes,
Uwe


----------



## Morbus ascendit (Apr 28, 2006)

Salve!

Another update ...

0.1 Brachypelma vagans, post moult


----------



## Morbus ascendit (Apr 28, 2006)

0.1 Heteroscodra maculata + 1.0 Acheta domesticus






Cheers,
Uwe


----------



## Morbus ascendit (May 1, 2006)

Hi!

Quality didn't get what I expected, next two pictures will be altered/replaced ...

0.0.1 Lasiodora difficilis


----------



## Morbus ascendit (May 1, 2006)

0.0.1 Brachypelma auratum






Best wishes,
Uwe


----------

